# Welche Batterie für E-Motor?



## devin111 (10. Mai 2009)

Möchte mir demnächst einen E-Motor für mein Boot kaufen. Nur so zum rumtuckern , dachte so an 80Ah. Reicht da eine normale Autobatterie oder muß das eine spezielle sein?


----------



## robdasilva (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hallo,
ich benutzte auch immer eine Autobatterie, die gab aber sehr schnell den Geist auf, da eine Autobatterie nicht darauf ausgelegt ist. Hab mir dann eine Hawker Gelbatterie gekauft (kostete ca. 150 €) die läuft jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren ohne Probleme, brauchste nur ein spezielles Ladegerät dafür.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hi



für meine Gelbatterie 70ah und das Ladegerät habe ich inkl. Versand bei ebay 180,- gezahlt :g


----------



## wilhelm (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hallo Devin

Ich kann dir auch nur "Gelbatterien" empfehlen.
Autobatterien vertragen das Tiefendladen bei solchen Angeltouren nur schlecht.
Außerdem ist die Handhabung der Gelbatterien bezüglich kippen und schrägtragen erheblich sicherer da sie nicht so schnell auslaufen können.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Eine Autobatterie ist eine reine Starterbatterie und überhaupt nicht auf eine konstante Entladung ausgelegt. Die Trümmer sind am Elektromotor ganz schnell ausgelutscht und reif für den Sondermüll.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

gelbatterie ist richtig.
die größe hängt davon ab, wieviel ampere dein motor zieht.
bei ebay gibts nen seriösen händler, wo du sehr günstig welche bekommst.
wenn ich den namen gefunden hab sag ic dir bescheid.

antonio


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hi! Die beste Preis - Leistungs Relation weisen wohl die Batterien von Vetus auf.
Die 108er ist wirklich brauchbar... .
Petri!


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Muss man für einen Gelakku ein anderes Ladegerät haben oder kann man auch die nehmen weil ich eine autobatt.aufladen möchte.bitte ne pn schicken.


----------



## Bruno (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*



devin111 schrieb:


> Möchte mir demnächst einen E-Motor für mein Boot kaufen. Nur so zum rumtuckern , dachte so an 80Ah. Reicht da eine normale Autobatterie oder muß das eine spezielle sein?



Hallo noch eine Frage dazu obwohl das Thema ja schon gut beantortet wurde mit "keinem Autobatterie-Akku", sondern nur einem "Gelbatterie-Akku. .

Was gibt es derzeit an Elektromotoren und auch Gelbatterien/Akkus zu empfehlen für ein normales Ruderboot aus Kunststoff und einem Gewicht von ca. 85kg ;+

Was den Akku betrifft: soll ich mich eher an 60, 70 oder gar 80Ah Gelakkus beim Kauf orientieren wenn die Betriebszeit auf dem Wasser bei normaler Fahrt 2-3h beträgt ;+

Noch eine zusätzliche Frage: Funktioniert bei den Gelakkus auch ein normales 12V Akkuladegerät für die Autobatterie? Wahrscheinlich aber doch nicht; ist das richtig (?) ;+

Über Ratschläge und eure Erfahrung wäre ich dankbar #6 und verbleibe mit einem Großen Petri ..., |wavey:

Bruno


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

hallo,..
als erstes müssen wir wissen was du dir in etwa für ein motor kaufen möchtest und wie lange du mit deinem boot unterwegs sein willst.
des weiteren wäre es ratsam noch dazu zu fügen um wass es sich für ein boot handelt. ( anka 4,. banane,. schlauchboot mit alu o. holzboden,.. nur schlauchboden etc. )

unweit wie weit deine geldbörse dann nicht den geist auf gibt. ich zum beispiel habe mich mit einem bekannten kfz- elektriker zusammen gesetzt und er hat mir dann von seiner firma eine batterie besorgt die sonst immer nur in wohnwagen eingebaut sind. schalte aber bei deinem vorhaben eine zusatzsicherung zwischen und einen seperaten schalter.

bei den gelbatterien braucht man ein spezielles ladegerät das niederspannung erzeugt und nicht das was man für die autobatterie benutzt.( bei auto teile unger ) gibt es schon eins vür 29,99 und ist top. bei säure haltigen batterien kannst du jedoch auch ein normales ladegerät benutzen wie fürs auto. 

( gelbatterien die einmal tiefentladen sind brechen zusammen und können nicht mehr einwandfrei aufgeladen werden. höchste achtung ist geboten wenn die batterie sich verformen tut. das kann schon schnell nach 2- 3 mall laden passieren. ) ganz zu schweigen von dem gewicht. gel ist recht schwer. ( ca 20 - 30 kg je nach leistung )


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Notung (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hallo,
du brauchst extra ein Ladegerät für Gel Batterien.
Kostet 50€ dann würde ich dir eine 80ah Batterie empfehlen,
und als Motor einen Minn Kota.
Gruß


----------



## Notung (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/CTEK-Gel-Batteri...pt=Motorrad_Kraftradteile&hash=item35a5d831db


http://cgi.ebay.de/GELBATTERIE-12V8...Item&pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3caf401ab1

http://cgi.ebay.de/Minn-Kota-Endura...tem&pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item33506015a3


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Das Ladegerät mag für Batterien in Motoradtypischer Größe geeignet sein - für nen dicken Gel-Akku taugt das aber nix (steht ja auch ca. 60h Ladezeit bei nem 60AH Akku). Zumal ich nichts von IUOU-Kennlinie lesen kann?!?

Für nen vernünftigen Gel-Akku brauchts auch ein vernünftiges Ladegerät! Meines Erachtens sollte man da nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen, sonst ist der teure Gel-Akku recht schnell nicht mehr zu gebrauchen . Gute Geräte gibt es beispielsweise von Mobitronic/ Waeco und kosten ab etwa 100,- Euro.

Aus der Praxis neige ich heute dazu lieber zwei 60 AH Akkus als einen 90/100 AH Big-Block! Die beiden 60 AH Akkus sind wesentlich handlicher und gut mit jeweils einer Hand zu tragen. Die großen Big-Blocks (mit mal eben 35kg Gewicht) sind leider vollkommen unhandlich - da packe ich mir lieber zwei von den etwas kleineren ins Boot. Kostentechnisch tut sich das kaum was.


Alternativ kannst Du Dir noch sogenannte AGM-Batterien ansehen. Diese sind zwar etwas teurer, dafür aber auch mit nem handelsüblichen Ladegerät für Säurebatterien zu laden - und ebenso wartungsfrei wie die Gelakkus. Obendrein ist die Selbstentladung noch geringer. Ich liebäugel da auch schon mit...


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

genau,.. so eine agm- batterie habe ich denn diese werden in wohnwagen eingebaut und haben einen säurestand. du kannst ja mal schauen ob du so eine batterie bei dir in der umgebung bei autoelektrikern bekommst.

zum thema motor,... ich habe einen minn kota. er ist top und falls mit dem mal etwas sein sollte bekommt man immer ersatzteile oder man hat zugleich auch ein großes angebot an zubehör nur tue dir selber ein gefallen und kaufe nicht bei ebay. nicht das die händler schlecht sind aber solche sachen würde ich immer direkt bei einem händler kaufen.

schau mal bei : www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de die haben top preise und liefern sehr schnell.


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Bruno (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor? - Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung & Diskussion*



Bruno schrieb:


> Elektromotor und Batterie ? - Über Ratschläge und eure Erfahrung wäre ich dankbar.
> Bruno




Hi Jungs,

BESTEN DANK in der Reihenfolge der Antworten an "kleinerkarpfen,; Notung; und FoolishFarmer"! - das waren äußerst gute Antworten mit sehr guten Tipps auf meine Fragen #6.

Ich habe mich jetzt für für ein AGM-basiertes Batterie-System entschieden. So kann ich mein KFZ-Ladegerät das eigentlich nur seit Jahren so rumdümpelt reaktivieren, ohne ein neues Ladegerät für Gel-Batterien kaufen zu müssen .
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen zu können ist Ersparnis, räumlich gesehen, wie auch finanziell.

Noch was an die Admins: "Man liebt das Board und die Hilfe der Mitglieder!"

Viele Grüße, mit einem einem Petri ...... ,
Bruno #h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Ich hab eine 140aH Traktionsbatterie. Ist ne alternative zur Gelbatterie, bin super zufrieden!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

danke für die blumen,... sehr freundlich von dir.

du hast jedoch noch einen entscheidenden vorteil bei einer AGM batterie den kaum einer nutzt. ein kleiner geheimtipp von mir  wenn ich mal mit meinem boot unterwegs bin und meine batterie anfängt zu schwächeln dann fahre ich zurück an mein auto,.. drehe mit einem breiten schraubendreher die kappen von der batterie auf so das die batterie gasen kann,.. mache mein auto an,.. und lade meine batterie über das starthilfekabel ca 15 min so mit ca. 2000 u/min. anschließend lasse ich die dann noch 10 min entgasen,.. drehe die kappen wieder zu und so kann ich innerhalb von 30 min etwa weitere 3-4 stunden auf dem see bleiben. das ist auch ein entscheidender pluspunkt den man bei flüssigbatterien hat. die lichtmaschiene vom motor tut nix anderes wie ein ladegerät zuhause,.. es ladet die batterie 

          

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Hi,


kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> ddu hast jedoch noch einen entscheidenden vorteil bei einer AGM batterie den kaum einer nutzt. ein kleiner geheimtipp von mir  wenn ich mal mit meinem boot unterwegs bin und meine batterie anfängt zu schwächeln dann fahre ich zurück an mein auto,.. drehe mit einem breiten schraubendreher die kappen von der batterie auf so das die batterie gasen kann,.. mache mein auto an,.. und lade meine batterie über das starthilfekabel ca 15 min so mit ca. 2000 u/min. anschließend lasse ich die dann noch 10 min entgasen,.. drehe die kappen wieder zu ...


interessant?!? Die AGM-Batterien die ich so kenne, sind allesamt wartungsfrei und haben infolge dessen auch keine Kappen zum aufdrehen. Lediglich ein winziges Ventilationsloch (Überdruckventil) haben die Dinger. |kopfkrat


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

also ich habe eine mit säurestand und man kann diese warten. das bringt auch vorteile mit sich denn wenn man sich damit auskennt kann man häufig durch destiliertes wasser nachfüllen zellenschluss verlangsamen. bei gelbatterie geht das ja nicht da diese in sich zusammen fällt. das mit dem aufladen funktioniert aber super. musst du aber auch nicht machen wenn du nicht möchtest und dir das lieber ist zu hause auf zu laden.


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Sorry,
aber Du hast dann definitiv keine AGM-Batterie sondern ne stinknormale Säure-batterie! Denn der Witz an den AGM`s ist eben, dass die Batteriesäure in den Vlies-Matten gebunden ist und die Batterie dadurch nahezu trocken ist. Daher können diese Batterien auch liegend verbaut werden. Mit Nachfüllen ist hier nix - es gibt eben auch keine Nachfüllstopfen!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

mhh,.. gut dann liege ich wohl falscch,.. jedoch weiß ich genau das es keine normale starterbatterie ist die man sonst so im auto hat. ich kann gerade leider nicht sagen was es dann halt eine ist denn im keller kann iich gerade nicht gehen um nach zu schauen. ich habe sie jedenfalls von einem bekannten kfz- elektriker bekommen die er sonst in wohnwagen´se ein baut und diese jahrelang halten. meine habe ich seit letztem jahr und bestimmt schon 6-7 mal aufgeladen und mit einem spannungsprüfer überprüft. und bis jetzt ist diese noch top. 

danke trotzdem für deine aufklärung.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Achja, habe die Möglichkeit einen Gelbatterie von der Bundeswehr  zu bekommen (kostmichnix). 

Sind die gut, wieviel Ah haben die, kennt die  jemand oder besser noch, hat jemand so eine in Betrieb?


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Keiner?


----------



## ThorstenBee (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

LahnDöbel
günstige batterien von der Bundeswehr??
Ich kenne bei der BW nur die 24V 140Ah LKW Gelbatterien,dafür brauchst du einen Gabelstapler!
Sonst kann ich den bisherigen Vorschlägen zustimmen, AGM oder Gel sind vergleichbar.Agm sollte mitlerweile aber günstiger sein,da die bei vielen deutscher Automobilbauern eingesetzt werden,somit in viel grösseren Mengen auf dem Markt sind,zumindest in den für Elektromotoren tauglichen Grössen.
Einen weiteren Vorteil vom AGM ist die bessere Leistung am Motor,da eine volle AGM eine etwas höhere Spannung als eine Gel hat (12,6 zu 12,9V).
Ausserdem ist die Entladekurve einer AGM flacher,dh bei den hohen Strömen bricht ein Gelbatterie früher ein,man kann somit nicht die volle Kapazität nutzen.Real kann man eine Gelbatterie bis ca 40% entladen,danach fällt bei dem hohen Strom die Spannung unter 8V,damit tut sich am Propeller nichts mehr.
AGM sind für den Einsatz in Fahrzeugen optimiert ,was sie etwas stabiler in den elektrischen werten macht,besonders für hohe Ströme.Aber auch die ,wie jede, mag nicht zu sehr entladen werden.Wenn man einen Leistungsverlust am Motor spürt heist es "RUDERN" um Batterieschäden zu vermeiden.
Noch was,Laden am Fahrzeug funktioniert bei AGM ,jedoch sollten dann alle anderen Verbraucher im Auto abgeschaltet werden,und Vorgang wie bei Motorfremdstart durchgeführen.Gute Kabel und starke Klammern verwenden,Strom kann weit über 100A werden,damit kann man schweißen!


----------



## micbrtls (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Nur mal so in die Runde geworfen: Erkundigt euch doch mal erst, ob die Autobatterie überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich hatte mich mit mehreren unterhalten, die alle meinen das diese verboten ist!


----------



## Veit (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Habe selbst ein 135 Ah Gelbatterie für mein 340er Schlauchboot. Mit der kann man problemlos 2 bis 3 Schleppeinsätze machen ohne Nachzuladen. Dafür ist sie aber auch saumäßig schwer.


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Ich bin eh mittlerweile maximal verwirrt in Bezug auf Boot/Motor/Batterie, gehe erstmal lieber so angeln und kümmere mich in der kalten Jahreszeit um die Bootsgeschichte.

Im E-Motor-Thread wird mir eine "nasse" Batterie empfohlen, hier jetzt eine AGM, in anderen Threads wiederum Gelbatterien. Ja watt denn nun?

Mit dem Motor genauso. Würde mir ja einen Rhino VX54 kaufen, Preis ist im Rahmen, wird nur ab und an mal benutzt. Dann liest man aber wieder das die auch alle schlecht sind und man lieber immer das Teuerste (Yamaha, Minn) kaufen soll. Klar ist ein Mercedes besser als ein Ford, aber wenn ich den Motor vielleicht an max. 20 von 365 Tagen im Jahr im Einsatz habe, stellt sich wieder die Kosten-Nutzen Frage und ob es dafür nicht doch ein Rhinomotor tut.

Deshalb weiß ich im Moment gar nicht was ich machen soll, also mach ich erstmal nichts und beobachte das Ganze noch eine Weile....


----------



## rob (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

halloooooo, niemand hat in dem anderen thread gesagt, dass nasse besser wären!

ich habe dir eh schon einige male erklärt wie das mit den gelbatterien ist.

natürlich sind die gel besser als nasse, sind leichter und halten länger.
sie sind halt um einiges teurer als nasse.
kauf dir die batterien die ich dir rausgesucht habe.
da bist du gut dabei.

und die minn kota kosten ziemlich das selbe wie die zebco rhino...

lg rob


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Kauf Dir nen Rhino und dazu ne 80AH Gelbatterie (die zusammen mit dem Ladegerät vermutlich ebenso teuer wie ne AGM sein wird). Fahren kannst Du damit allemal und auch Erfahrungen sammeln!
Wenn Du nach ner Zeit andere Vorlieben entwickelst, kannst Du das Zeugs für nen einigermaßen fairen Kurs wieder loswerden (Nachfrage ist immer da).

Wie war das noch mit Ford? "Er fuhr For(t) und kam nie wieder..." 



micbrtls schrieb:


> Nur mal so in die Runde geworfen: Erkundigt euch doch mal erst, ob die Autobatterie überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich hatte mich mit mehreren unterhalten, die alle meinen das diese verboten ist!


Das Problem ist, dass die Autobatterie theoretisch (nach Kentern) undicht werden und auslaufen kann. Die gekapselte Gelbatterie nicht!
In Naturschutzgebieten oder Biosphärenreservaten bekomme daher auch ich oft die behördliche Auflage E-Motoren mit Gel-Batterien zu verwenden.


----------



## rob (6. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

autobatterien sollte man generell nicht verwenden, da sie nur zur kurzen stromabgabe beim startvorgang des autos gedacht sind.aber nicht zur permanenten entladung, die werden sehr schnell kaputt.
deswegen brauchst du eben eine "arbeitsbatterie", wie sie z.b. in stapler und rollstühlen verbaut sind.

lg rob


----------



## Teibei (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für E-Motor?*

Ich habe einen Endura 30 und eine Batterie (NICHT Gelbatterie) 12V mit 200aH. Sollte ich damit einen Tag beruhigt auf dem Wasser in einem leichten 4m Kunstoffboot und 3 Personen a 80 KG fahren können? Es müssten schon weitere Strecken zurückgelegt werden.
Reicht für den Einsatz am nächsten Tag eine Ladedauer von ca. 12 Std zur vollen Beladung mit einem Autobatterieladegerät? 

Ich weiß, dass eine Gel Batterie als Verbraucherbatterie besser geeignet wäre, aber ich habe zur Zeit keine andere als die oben genannte.

Grüße


----------

